

Young Chinese couple sells 2 newborns to buy in-game items - ntakasaki
http://www.techienews.co.uk/9714963/young-chinese-couple-sells-2-newborns-buy-game-items/

======
electromagnetic
And here I'm still at $0 spent on in-app purchases.

~~~
praeivis
NH last place to brag you dont support developers.

